# Ford 4630 Transmission problems



## John Hume (Dec 27, 2020)

Has anyone had trouble with the transmission on Ford 3430,3930 , 4630 0r 5030 8 speed transmission.
I have a 1992 4630 
My low-high range and forward / Reverse work fine.
However my main transmission started jamming in gear and hard to change gears now it is stuck in 1st gear and wont move. 
Any information much appreciated


----------



## clark james (Jan 15, 2020)

I won't ask this question, but I assume that you have checked the lube level? I'm not a tractor man, but I would check the clutch next. A Clutch hanging up can cause a lot of grief.


----------



## John Hume (Dec 27, 2020)

clark james said:


> I won't ask this question, but I assume that you have checked the lube level? I'm not a tractor man, but I would check the clutch next. A Clutch hanging up can cause a lot of grief.


Thanks for suggestion ,but yes the transmission is full of recommended hydraulic oil.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Clark, welcome to the tractor forum.

First of all, you have to determine which transmission you have. Your mention of a forward/reverse function tells me that you have more than a a regular 8 speed transmission. Perhaps a synchronized shuttle shift (8 fwd & 8 reverse)? Click on the attached tractor data sheet for your optional transmissions:

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/9/4/5945-ford-4630-transmission.html

You may have a clutch problem causing the hard shifting? Push down on the clutch pedal with your hand to feel how much "free play" you have with your clutch. The pedal will move freely till the throwout bearing contacts the clutch fingers. You will feel resistance when contact is made. Should be about 1" to 1-1/2" of free play. If more than that, there is a clevis with a locknut in the clutch linkage that you turn to shorten the rod. Adjust a little at a time till you get the free play in range. 

Perhaps the transmission is stuck is because the tractor is on a slope and the clutch won't release, which puts pressure on the transmission gears?? Can you "rock" the tractor tires to get it out of gear?


----------



## John Hume (Dec 27, 2020)

I have the transmission listed in Tractor Data .com
The main transmission has 4 speeds. This increases to 8 by using the high range . There is also a lever to go from forward to reverse.
Definitely not a clutch problem ,it is correctly adjusted an I have moved the tractor blowing snow stuck in gear.

*Transmission:*
Gears: 8 forward and 2 reverse
Clutch: dry disc
Speeds: 







*Transmission:*
Type: synchronized shuttle
Gears: 8 forward and reverse
Clutch: dry disc


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to TF
My guess is synchronizer has failed & locked up. Several yrs back I had that happen to a synchronized reverser on a Kubota M4900. My tractor required splitting/R&R of failed component


----------



## John Hume (Dec 27, 2020)

What do you mean by R&R ?
Also by splitting you mean you had to disconnect the transmission from the motor, big job especially when you have a cab
Thanks for your insight


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

It's even a bigger job when you have a cab and a loader.


----------



## John Hume (Dec 27, 2020)

BigT said:


> It's even a bigger job when you have a cab and a loader.


I have both


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

To access trans shafts/gears cab needs to be removed.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

My 70 model 4000 did the same thing. The shifter had jumped out of the detents on the rails. It was a very simple fix by popping the top cover, putting the rails in the proper position, and reinserting the shift lever in the proper detent. Took about 5 minutes to complete the repair. Now it works good.


----------



## John Hume (Dec 27, 2020)

Hopefully I will be as lucky. It is too know if the rails are in the wrong position.


----------



## Crashbandicoot18 (9 d ago)

Update?


----------

